# Untitled



## abraxas (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## That One Guy (Jan 21, 2008)

very nice!! that rock looks like a face

great shot  :thumbup:


----------



## abraxas (Jan 21, 2008)

That One Guy said:


> very nice!! that rock looks like a face
> 
> great shot  :thumbup:



Thanks!  I tried to make the image completely about the -eyes-.  I wanted them riveting and hypnotic. Very haunting to me.  I felt like I was being watched all while I was in the area. That kind of stuff trips me out.


----------



## Mathias13 (Jan 21, 2008)

It actually looks like it has eyeballs


----------



## GeorgeUK (Jan 21, 2008)

Mathias13 said:


> It actually looks like it has eyeballs


 
Agreed! Spooky shot but works well. :thumbup:


----------



## Lorielle99 (Jan 22, 2008)

all i see is a baby's face. neat.


----------



## abraxas (Jan 22, 2008)

Mathias13 said:


> It actually looks like it has eyeballs





GeorgeUK said:


> Agreed! Spooky shot but works well. :thumbup:





Lorielle99 said:


> all i see is a baby's face. neat.



Thanks all-


----------



## lifeafter2am (Jan 22, 2008)

AMAZING SHOT!  I love how it turned out!


----------



## ChrisFromTwistedInc (Jan 22, 2008)

that is amazing!


----------



## abraxas (Jan 22, 2008)

lifeafter2am said:


> AMAZING SHOT!  I love how it turned out!





ChrisFromTwistedInc said:


> that is amazing!



Thank you.  I appreciate your comments.


----------



## MyaLover (Jan 27, 2008)

Ooooo.. i love it!  Very creepy!  Great work:thumbup:


----------



## RKW3 (Jan 27, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## Seefutlung (Jan 27, 2008)

very nice


----------



## crazyfreespirit (Jan 27, 2008)

There wasn't actually someone in there?  That's totally tripping me out, I swear there's actually eyes in there.  Awesome shot.


----------



## Lorielle99 (Jan 27, 2008)

the more i see this the more it creeps me the eff out


----------



## just x joey (Jan 27, 2008)

haha that is so crazy cool!


----------



## abraxas (Jan 27, 2008)

MyaLover said:


> Ooooo.. i love it!  Very creepy!  Great work:thumbup:





RKW3 said:


> Cool!





Seefutlung said:


> very nice





crazyfreespirit said:


> There wasn't actually someone in there?  That's totally tripping me out, I swear there's actually eyes in there.  Awesome shot.





Lorielle99 said:


> the more i see this the more it creeps me the eff out





just x joey said:


> haha that is so crazy cool!



Hey everybody, thank you very much!  And glad you all can see it- Was thinking I just might be crazy, ... then again, I still may be


----------



## Skateboard Photographer (Jan 27, 2008)

Amazing! I love the face.


----------



## Roger (Jan 27, 2008)

wonderful shot Abraxas.


----------



## globe91 (Jan 27, 2008)

That rock just looked like a skull to me. Its a wonderful picture congratulation.


----------



## abraxas (Jan 28, 2008)

Skateboard Photographer said:


> Amazing! I love the face.





Roger said:


> wonderful shot Abraxas.





globe91 said:


> That rock just looked like a skull to me. Its a wonderful picture congratulation.



Thank you, I appreciate the comments.  I like that everytime I look this shot over it makes me feel like it did when I shot it... a bit creeped out, but I like studying it.


----------



## NJMAN (Jan 28, 2008)

That is one of the freakiest shots Ive seen.  I love it.

Thanks for sharing! :thumbup:

NJ


----------



## Seefutlung (Jan 28, 2008)

abraxas said:


> Thank you, I appreciate the comments.  I like that everytime I look this shot over it makes me feel like it did when I shot it... a bit creeped out, but I like studying it.



yep .. I keep coming back.  I'm torn between a baby's head or a baby seal.   I am equally torn between a touch more processing to make it more apparent (as if it needs to be more apparent ... it already sorts hits you in the face) or leaving it as is.  Maybe a bit more contrast on the face ... darken up the foreground type of thing.  What did the color look like?

Gary


----------



## beato (Jan 28, 2008)

The hills have eyes?


----------



## abraxas (Jan 29, 2008)

Seefutlung said:


> yep .. I keep coming back.  I'm torn between a baby's head or a baby seal.   I am equally torn between a touch more processing to make it more apparent (as if it needs to be more apparent ... it already sorts hits you in the face) or leaving it as is.  Maybe a bit more contrast on the face ... darken up the foreground type of thing.  What did the color look like?
> 
> Gary



When it  gets that tight for me it's probably just right. 



beato said:


> The hills have eyes?



I left it 'untitled' just to see what caught the viewers 'eye.'  I think if I were to have given the shot some kind of name then there would have been some type of expectations.


----------



## er111a (Feb 4, 2008)

that is creepy but very alsome and amazing


----------



## abraxas (Feb 5, 2008)

er111a said:


> that is creepy but very alsome and amazing



Thank you.  I like when landscapes can sometimes get someone to feel something different than -OMGTB-  Not all the time, but sometimes  .


----------



## Michaelaw (Feb 5, 2008)

I thought it was a baby seal?


----------



## lostcase_gib (Feb 5, 2008)

freakish yet powerful! nice love it!


----------



## abraxas (Feb 6, 2008)

Michaelaw said:


> I thought it was a baby seal?



I keep hearing that.  I have no idea what a baby seal looks like though, we don't have too many in the desert. 

Kind of reminds me of the mule deer shot I posted.  Out here mule dear are pretty rare and revered.   Sounds like everywhere else they're looked upon like giant rats.  



lostcase_gib said:


> freakish yet powerful! nice love it!



Thanks!

Wierd rocks we got.


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 6, 2008)

Well spotted! really looks like a head / skull


----------



## abraxas (Feb 7, 2008)

Thank you Alex.


----------



## timethief (Feb 23, 2009)

crazy good. this picture desevrves to be bumped so people who joined recently can see.


----------



## Tayfun (Feb 23, 2009)

Aliens are watching us. What a camouflage


----------



## abraxas (Feb 24, 2009)

timethief said:


> crazy good. this picture desevrves to be bumped so people who joined recently can see.



Thanks.



Tayfun said:


> Aliens are watching us. What a camouflage



It's more than one group of aliens also- someday I should get together a gallery of my anthropomorphics. A regular freakshow.


----------

